

#shirtstorm leads to crowdfunding for Dr. Taylor - jwildeboer
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/matt-taylor-rosetta-project-scientist/gpls

======
eplanit
A just outcome from such an absurd attack on him and by extension on the woman
who designed the awesome shirt. He and his team accomplished something
amazing, despite the shirt and despite the news today:
[http://news.sciencemag.org/europe/2014/11/updated-main-
missi...](http://news.sciencemag.org/europe/2014/11/updated-main-mission-
philae-comet-lander-comes-end)

